# William Ayers denied entry to Canada



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2009)

TORONTO - William Ayers, a former U.S. radical who featured prominently in Republican efforts to thwart President-elect Barack Obama's campaign last year, has been denied entry to Canada.

The University of Toronto's Centre for Urban Schooling issued a statement Monday saying Ayers was denied entry to Canada on Sunday night because of a 1969 conviction during an anti-war demonstration. Ayers, now a professor, was to deliver a speech at the center.

Forty years ago Ayers was a member of the Weather Underground, a radical group that claimed responsibility for a series of bombings in the early 1970s at the U.S. Capitol, a Pentagon restroom and New York City police headquarters.

Ayers was a fugitive for years. After he surrendered in 1980 the charges were dropped because of government misconduct, which included FBI break-ins, wiretaps and opening of mail.

'Palling around with terrorists'
Ayers became an issue in last year's presidential race after Republican claims that Obama was "palling around with terrorists," as Republican vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin put it.

Obama had a very limited relationship with Ayers, who lived in the same Chicago neighborhood. They served together on the board of a charity, and in the mid-1990s when Obama first ran for office, Ayers hosted a meet-the-candidate session for Obama at his home.

Obama, a Democrat who will be sworn in as president Tuesday, has condemned Ayers' radical activities. There's no evidence the two ever were close friends or that Ayers advised Obama on policy. Ayers said he hardly knew Obama.

The Canadian center said it was surprised Ayers, a distinguished professor, community organizer and author, would be deemed a threat by Canadian border security.

Ayers' lawyer in Canada, Paul Copeland, said he was wasn't allowed to speak to Ayers or a border supervisor.

Has traveled to Canada in the past
Copeland said Ayers was denied entry at Toronto's island airport.

"I couldn't get anybody to talk to me and it doesn't surprise me," Copeland said.

Ayers told Canada's Globe and Mail newspaper that he has traveled to Canada more than a dozen times in the past.

"It seems very arbitrary," he said. "The border agent said I had a conviction for a felony from 1969. I have several arrests for misdemeanors, but not for felonies."

Canada Border Services Agency spokeswoman Anna Page said she couldn't comment on the case because of privacy laws.

Ayers denied entry to Canada - Americas- msnbc.com


----------



## doeton (Jan 21, 2009)

thank god bush is out of office.


why?

cause he had us going down the road to where people could justify things the ayers used to support.


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

toomuchtime_ said:


> TORONTO - William Ayers,




can't say I agree with any of this being a good thing. it smacks too much of Political Correctness, and we all know how we all should feel about PC. eh?




> "It seems very arbitrary," he said. "The border agent said I had a conviction for a felony from 1969. I have several arrests for misdemeanors, but not for felonies."
> 
> Canada Border Services Agency spokeswoman Anna Page said she couldn't comment on the case because of privacy laws.



The Border Agent is a fool... _ go figure_


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

doeton said:


> thank god bush is out of office.
> 
> 
> why?
> ...


so you are admitting to thinking about blowing up things in America because of political or ideological disagreements?

fuk you asshole.

I ought to get Homeland Security to come here and track your fukin' ass.


think I'm joking?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 21, 2009)

> "It seems very arbitrary," he said. "The border agent said I had a conviction for a felony from 1969. I have several arrests for misdemeanors, but not for felonies."
> 
> Canada Border Services Agency spokeswoman Anna Page said she couldn't comment on the case because of privacy laws.




Canadian immigration law stipulates that if you have a misdemeanor conviction in the U.S. that *would be a felony under Canadian law* you are barred entry.


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Obama becomes President and his old friends get thrown under the bus.  *Figures!*


----------



## Lycurgus (Jan 21, 2009)

It seems that Canada takes terrorists more seriously than our present government. 

Good for them!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha ha Ayers, you piece of filth.


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Canadian immigration law stipulates that if you have a misdemeanor conviction in the U.S. that *would be a felony under Canadian law* you are barred entry.



they let the guy in all the time. It's a silly thing. Ayers is not a threat is he?  jesus. The guy's an idiot with a past...an old idiot.


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Canadian immigration law stipulates that if you have a misdemeanor conviction in the U.S. that *would be a felony under Canadian law* you are barred entry.



confusing. I read this blog on /canadian /immigration. is visiting the same as or considered immigration for the purposes of working or living in Canada...does a temporary resident status criteria differ?

I would like a link to where your info/source comes from.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 21, 2009)

DevNell said:


> confusing. I read this blog on /canadian /immigration. is visiting the same as or considered immigration for the purposes of working or living in Canada...does a temporary resident status criteria differ?
> 
> I would like a link to where your info/source comes from.





Section 19(2)(a.1) of the Immigration Act of Canada.


Canada Immigration Criminal Convictions

I have a driver who cannot transport freight to Canada for a drug misdemeanor conviction in the U.S. that would be a felony in Canada.  Even tho the conviction is 20 years old he cannot cross the border.


----------



## elvis (Jan 21, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Canadian immigration law stipulates that if you have a misdemeanor conviction in the U.S. that *would be a felony under Canadian law* you are barred entry.



I have known people with DUI's who drove to Canada on business and were denied entrance on the border.


----------



## William Joyce (Jan 21, 2009)

DevNell said:


> so you are admitting to thinking about blowing up things in America because of political or ideological disagreements?
> 
> fuk you asshole.
> 
> ...



Anybody who threatens to sic the government on a poster because he doesn't like his post is as much of a ninny as the Canadian thought police.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2009)

DevNell said:


> they let the guy in all the time. It's a silly thing. Ayers is not a threat is he?  jesus. The guy's an idiot with a past...an old idiot.



8 years ago on Sept. 12 he said that he wished he had set more bombs.

Sounds like a threat to me.


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> 8 years ago on Sept. 12 he said that he wished he had set more bombs.
> 
> Sounds like a threat to me.



threat? I don't think so. he was talking about the past   the key words are "wished" and "had"


he's an asshole, but being an asshole were against the law you'd be sharing my cell and calling me daddy


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> Anybody who threatens to sic the government on a poster because he doesn't like his post is as much of a ninny as the Canadian thought police.



post? I don't like threats against my country. unlike Ayers that threat seemed current and real..

go away you sick pup


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Section 19(2)(a.1) of the Immigration Act of Canada.
> 
> 
> Canada Immigration Criminal Convictions
> ...



thanks. a drug conviction. thanks for the link too.


----------

